# Far Cry mouse issues



## loganthebear (Sep 27, 2004)

okay, I have Vista home basic. Installed Far Cry(and the 1.4 cumulative patch), and all seemed well. Mouse worked perfectly in the main menu, and all submenus(Gameplay, video, sound, etc). In game, however, the mouse just refuses to work at all. No looking around, no nothing. I saw no option to enable mouse look or whatever, and like I said, the %#%^#%^ thing worked in all menus. What gives?

As a side note, other games(Oblivion, Marvel Alliance) that use the mouse are fine, so I just dont get it.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

start with the follow these steps first link in my sig.if nothing there helps post back.


----------



## cozie00 (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi, im having the same problems with my mouse and none of those 'things to do first' have helped. Any ideas?


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Welcome to TSF, cozie.

Did you try reinstalling the game? If not, make sure you try that. Are you using the 1.4 patch? If so, try uninstalling the game, and don't patch it. See if your mouse works. If it does, it means something in the patch is messing things up. In that case, your best option would be to download the incremental patches, and install them one at a time, testing after each to see which one causes the problem.

Let us know how you go.


----------

